# lymphoma



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Unfortunately many of us on this forum have experience with this evil disease. I lost my previous dog to this a few years ago. Can't really give you much for advice other than to savor every second you can.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Be sure to check out this epic thread on the subject:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=64164


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mac's Dad*

The previous post is correct... although you could go through the biopsies and chemo and grading, it is a hard process or you can go the prednizone way BUT you will have a very active and happy golden for a while, sometimes things work and sometimes not...I don't think anyone knows !!!! Either way is the right way only you and you golden knows, it is a very personal thing !

God Bless,
Mac And His Dad


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We do have a section devoted to cancer. I will move this thread to there because several members are very involved in that section. 
I will keep your golden in my prayers. Whatever decision you make is the right one for your family.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I'm just so sorry. The thought of yet another golden and his family going through this makes me so d**n mad.

There is at least one who chose the care you're opting for to my knowledge. Tippykayak and he'll be along shortly, I'm sure.

Please post pictures, we'd love to see them and spend every moment you can with your furbaby. We're here, please post as much as you need to. I'm sorry this is the journey you have no choice but to take. Spoil him rotten and do all the special fun things you know he loves to do and take lots of pictures.

Cindy & Angel Duke


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about your pup's diagnosis and your induction into the Canine Cancer Club. We've been members for 49 days (hemangiosarcoma). 

However you choose to fight this horrific disease enjoy your pup, live each day one day at a time, and take lots of photos and videos. 

We are here for you for support. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## murphy2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you all for your kind thoughts & advice. Our Murphy has brought so much joy to our lives and it's so hard to think about him having to go through this. My deepest sympathies to those who have been through this or are dealing with it now.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, I think everyone here really understands what we go through when our pup's are diagnosed with cancer. 
I just wanted to pop in here and say I wish you well on this journey.. it's difficult, but you and your golden will do what is right for your situation.


----------

